# Is my Label correct?



## LadyMorrgian (Jun 28, 2017)

I am NOT selling, but I am trying to get my head wrapped around proper labeling so I can give these things to friends. 

For Bath Bombs:

Ingredients: Baking Soda, Citric Acid, Tapioca Starch, Sea Salt, Cream of Tarter, Almond Oil, Buttermilk Powder, Sodium Lauryl Sulfoacetate, Fragrance, Polysorbate 80, Yellow 5 Lake, Blue 1, Glitter WARNING: KEEP OUT OF REACH OF CHILDREN

is this all that is supposed to be on there? As I said, I am not selling, I would like to one day in the far future though.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 28, 2017)

Looks ok to me


----------



## dibbles (Jun 28, 2017)

I don't sell either, but I do like to put a label with ingredients on soaps that are going to others than immediate family, or a couple of friends that might as well be family. I think as long as you have everything listed, in order of most to least, that is going to be good for your purposes now. If and when you sell, I'm pretty sure you have to have the product weight and an address on the label.


----------



## LadyMorrgian (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. 

I do have dreams of selling in the future and I would just rather have myself in good habits and a true understanding of the requirements before that time arrives.


----------



## deighturp (Oct 6, 2017)

I plan on giving my soap to friends and family this coming Christmas.  I do not plan on putting the ingredients on the wrapping.  If they ask me what's in it, of course I'll tell them.It is a gift and I feel giving all that extra info on my 'label'  is not necessary. 
Any thoughts on this, anyone?


----------



## jewels621 (Oct 6, 2017)

I don't sell, but I label EVERYTHING as I feel people have the right to know what's in the soap, and to decide whether or not it's a right fit for them. It also saves me from having to dig through my notes to figure out what was in a particular batch. I also don't want anyone to think I'm trying to hide something by making them have to ask what's in my soap.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Oct 6, 2017)

I agree.  Even if it is a gift you should label it.  You can make or buy the cute blank tags, and filled them by hand.  Is what I often do, then put a piece of raffia around with soap with it.  Sometimes I add a cute charm too, or a sticker. 

here is an example.  I usually take longer to make my label attractive, but I made that quickly just to show you.


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 6, 2017)

If you are going to the detail of adding warnings, you might want to add an allergen (nut) warning on there too.


----------



## LittleInger (Oct 6, 2017)

I agree that labeling is good for gift giving also.  My daughter's boyfriend is allergic to avocado and I am sure he would like to know if a soap or lotion or beard oil I give him has it in there.  Its kind of a fluke that I know he's allergic to avocado and if we don't know other's sensitivities its a good thing to list ingredients for them.


----------



## LadyMorrgian (Oct 6, 2017)

Oh wow. I had forgotten about this thread, and the forum untill this popped into my email. 
Great points about allergy warnings. I have added this aspect to all of my labels these days.


----------



## artemis (Oct 6, 2017)

I totally agree with putting ingredients on B&B products, even if it's "just a gift." I know so many people who are allergic to random things. One is allergic to cloves. Cloves! Whoever would have thought of that? And another is allergic to silk, which many soapers love to add to their soaps. She never would have asked, because it would never have occurred to her that silk might be in a bar of soap!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 6, 2017)

deighturp said:


> I plan on giving my soap to friends and family this coming Christmas.  I do not plan on putting the ingredients on the wrapping.  If they ask me what's in it, of course I'll tell them.It is a gift and I feel giving all that extra info on my 'label'  is not necessary.
> Any thoughts on this, anyone?


Labeling is a good habit to get into and could save you a lot of greif it someone has a severe allergic reaction. Even if just giving away you could open up yourself to a lawsuit since you manufactured the product. Although I do fully label I do not put on allergen warnings. People need to learn to read and be responsible for themselves. Sadly people are stupid and careless, such as the person that fed her toddler one of our "Marshmallow soap". Those we do label "Do Not Eat".


----------



## LilyJo (Oct 7, 2017)

I know most of your are in the States or elsewhere but just a reminder that if you sell on Etsy etc and make a sale into the UK or EU, your products have to be safety assessed and they would also need to comply with EU labelling regs. 

Know its not often relevant to most people but just a heads up in case.


----------



## KattChaos (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm allergic to Avacodo too. I've actually been gifted a bar of soap before that had Avacodo in it. I was much younger and had just started using handmade soap so I didn't think to ask. I used it  & then realized my mistake on the way to the emergency room. So, I feel like labels are important no matter who they are intended for.


----------



## MissE (Oct 7, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> labeling is a good habit to get into and could save you a lot of greif it someone has a severe allergic reaction. Even if just giving away you could open up yourself to a lawsuit since you manufactured the product. Although i do fully label i do not put on allergen warnings. People need to learn to read and be responsible for themselves. Sadly people are stupid and careless, such as the person that fed her toddler one of our "marshmallow soap". Those we do label "do not eat".



w-h-a-t?!


----------



## CTAnton (Oct 7, 2017)

i've started putting "for extern;use only"on all my soap labels...and then I wonder is Carolyn more to the point of "do not eat'!
Don't forget to state on your label what liquid you used....if you used coconut milk that would be VERY different from using water for some people...


----------



## StoneCottageSoapworks (Oct 10, 2017)

"Cream of Tartar" and "Ingredients" "Fragrance" check your spelling!


----------



## Tais (Oct 10, 2017)

That's an interesting point about the avocado! I didn't even know that people can be allergic to avocado! I know about shea butter, sesame and other nuts, but didn't know about avocado! And I love to use it in my soaps!
Regarding labelling: I've noticed some people put the lye in it and others don't. Do you have to put it when you label your soaps? What about P.O. box? Is that legal to use one or it has to be a physical address? I am planning to sell my soaps in the future and I always think about those two question


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi Tais,

I know someone who is allergic to fruit sugar, so some allergies are just plain mean!

On the legal questions, I can't remember where you live, and laws are always specific to your country and sometimes even your state within the country, so maybe modify your profile to include that information, or pop your country in the question itself.

So... where are you from? :-D



Tais said:


> That's an interesting point about the avocado! I  didn't even know that people can be allergic to avocado! I know about  shea butter, sesame and other nuts, but didn't know about avocado! And I  love to use it in my soaps!
> Regarding labelling: I've noticed some people put the lye in it and  others don't. Do you have to put it when you label your soaps? What  about P.O. box? Is that legal to use one or it has to be a physical  address? I am planning to sell my soaps in the future and I always think  about those two question :smile:


----------



## Tais (Oct 11, 2017)

Sorry, I am new here and I haven't put all my details

I am from Australia too  



SaltedFig said:


> Hi Tais,
> 
> I know someone who is allergic to fruit sugar, so some allergies are just plain mean!
> 
> ...


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi again Tais ... I'll make another post for you about Australian regulations/laws.

Ok, here it is: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=65334


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 11, 2017)

I know y'all say these are for gifts, but remember if/when you transition yourself into selling, you will need to use the proper INCI names for all of your labeling for cosmetic items, and for soaps, even when no cosmetic claims are made, they need to have the proper labeling when selling. 
Even before I sold I labeled as if I were going to sell, even when just giving them away. 
I never knew if that gift would then be re-gifted, and then it wasn't my 'friend' or 'family' that had my product, but some random, and I wanted to make sure and have a CYA in place for myself.


----------



## SparksnFlash (Oct 11, 2017)

For U.S.

https://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/GuidanceRegulation/LawsRegulations/ucm074201.htm

https://www.fda.gov/Cosmetics/Labeling/Regulations/ucm126444.htm

Soap actually doesn't require labeling other than "Soap", unless it has ingredients like detergent and surfactants - There is a specific definition for soap - in the U.S.

Despite all of that, I believe in consumer awareness - I label all of my soaps for friends, family and consumers.


----------

